# suche gute webcam



## rzrcop (9. April 2009)

hi


also ich duche eine gute webcam und hatte da an die logitech 9000 Pro gedacht.

dann hatte ich allerdings auch noch die Sphere AF gesehen.

was is denn an der so toll, da sie ja so teuer is...??


----------



## Klausr (9. April 2009)

die sphere folgt deinen bewegungen und hält dich im mitelpunkt vom bild-deshalb so teuer


----------



## rzrcop (10. April 2009)

hat die denn auch sonst die gleichen eigenschaften wie die 9000 pro?


----------



## Klausr (10. April 2009)

Laut den angaben auf der Logitech seite ja,also gleiche auflösung etc.


----------



## rzrcop (10. April 2009)

hmm ok danke

was is eig der unterschied zwschen der normalen pro 9000 ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Bild/Foto - Webcams - USB - Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000

und der "for business" ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Bild/Foto - Webcams - USB - Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000 for Business ?


----------



## AMD64-Freak (9. Mai 2009)

Sonst nimm von der PS2 die EyeToy einfach nur gute Bilder


----------



## drachenorden (9. Mai 2009)

*@rzrcop*
Die "Business"-Variante ist die OEM-Version der 9000er-Cam; ähnlich verhält es sich bei der MX1100 respektive MX1100R-Lasermaus. Die technischen Daten sind identisch.


----------



## ShadowAlien (17. Mai 2009)

von der auflösung her sind die doch alle gleich schlecht?!
bleibt nur die bildquali... aber ne einfache logitech müsste doch reichen?!


----------

